# Bell Tree Direct - 10.10.15



## Justin (Oct 10, 2015)

We've got a few things to share with today's pre-Halloween The Bell Tree Direct! Check it all out below:


*A Bid Farewell*​
After a little over a year of modship, Ben (Gandalf) has decided to take a leave from the staff to focus on his personal life. Please thank him for his hard work on the site over the past year, including moderating the forums, helping with this year's Easter Egg hunt, and running a contest in last year's TBT Fair contests. We wish him the best. Happy green life buddy! 



​



			
				Gandalf said:
			
		

> i would like to be remembered for hoarding pokeballs and never losing mafia while on the scum team





*The Bell Tree Spooktacular*



​Can you feel it in the air? The best holiday of the year is creeping up on us with our new Halloween event... *The Bell Tree Spooktacular!* With three contests, including a new unique event never seen on TBT before, this just might be the best Halloween yet. 

Here's an excerpt of the introduction to this year's event:



> The nights had grown colder as autumn crept in. Rain batters against your window so violently you fear it might break, and the wind howls through the trees. You lie awake in bed, the blanket pulled up to your nose, attempting to count sheep for what feels like the umpteenth time this night.
> 
> _Knock. Knock. Knock._
> 
> ...



*Head over to the official The Bell Tree Spooktacular welcome thread for the rest of the introduction and a look at the events on offer this year!*


*Halloween Collectibles*​
While we're on the topic of Halloween, here's a quick run down on the Halloween collectible situation for this year!

In the past years, we offered four colours of candy in the Shop for purchase. This year, only the Yellow and Red candies will be available to purchase in the Shop. The Yellow Candy is for sale as of today when the Shop restocks, and the Red Candy will be for sale next weekend. While stock is not technically unlimited, we expect plenty to be available now through Halloween.













The Green and Blue candies are set to be distributed exclusively as rare prizes in the Sugar Stash Counting Contest hosted by LaBelleFleur and Oblivia, so be sure to check that out! And if you happen to perform exceedingly well, there may be a special bonus prize as well...

And on top of the candies, THREE brand new unique  Halloween collectibles will be available this year. What will it be? That's up to YOU! Since the collectible creation contest hosted back in Summer 2014 was such a success and well received, we're bringing it back this year for Halloween with the 'Spell'ectibles Creation Contest as there are endless ideas available for more Halloween collectibles.



​ 
In the 'Spell'ectibles Creation Contest, you can create your own original collectible you'd like to see and then just maybe it will become a real collectibles on the forum! Be on the lookout for the winning 'Spell'ectibles to be available for purchase in the Shop near the end of the month just before Halloween.

There are currently no plans for a return of the Ancient Lantern, Dusty Scroll, Spooky Toothpaste, or Weird Doll collectibles this year.


*Fruit Restocks*




Be on the lookout for a small fruit collectible restock in the Shop later tonight at 7:00PM Pacific Time. Keep in mind the Shop will go down 10 minutes prior, so get your bells out of the ABD before then.


*PM Mailboxes Feature Update*​
And now for something completely different! We have two minor, yet important updates today to the mailbox system on TBT.

First, we're enabling a new Buyback feature on the Mailbox add-on items available in the Shop. What this means is that you can now sell back your mailbox add-ons to the Shop for a small percentage of the price returned to you. Using this feature, you can upgrade your inbox size between different mailbox add-ons without feeling like you're completely wasting your hard earned bells. I'm hoping this minor yet important change will improve the experience of upgrading mailboxes.










Second, a notice banner will now be displayed on the forum when your inbox is full, or nearly full reminding you to either delete some messages or upgrade to a larger mailbox in the Shop. As many of you know, the forum will block messages sent to you if your inbox is full so this should help you get ahead of that to prevent it from becoming an issue. This feature comes from a user suggestion I've heard a few times over the years, but I'd like to give a particular shout out here to the user Kaede who sent me a PM about it back in August.

And of course to celebrate these updates, the Purple and Super Gold mailboxes will be restocked with the fruit at 7:00PM Pacific Time. Keep in mind the Shop will go down 10 minutes prior, so get your bells out of the ABD before then.


*The One Million Bell Giveaway*




Recently, the traders of Re-Tail made their one millionth post! Re-Tail is now the first board to reach seven digits. Which board will be next? In celebration of this one million milestone, we will be giving away one million bells! That calculates to about 13 bells per member, so be sure to get your celebratory 13 bells by clicking here. After a couple days we are melting the remaining bells into golden mailboxes to add to the shop, so be sure to get your share now!


*Wi-Fi Rating Feature Update*​
While the feature was initially introduced back in 2013 for online interactions with Animal Crossing: New Leaf, it's been used as a rating for forum bell transactions as well for quite some time now. For that reason and and thinking to the future, we're renaming the rating system to Wi-Fi / Trade Rating to reflect that evolution to tracking both Animal Crossing gameplay and trading, as well as non-Animal Crossing trade activities.

This change also acts as a precursor to our upcoming Animal Crossing amiibo card trading board launching soon. Speaking of, we'd like to hear your feedback on a two matters in relation to the board. Please fill out our survey here if you can see yourself using such a board in the future!

Also, the edit period for regular users has been increased to a full hour from the previous 15 minutes. This is the period of time after making a rating where you can edit it yourself without a moderator's assistance. This should decrease the need for moderator help with accidental ratings.

We have now enabled display of the Wi-Fi / Trade Rating in the TBT Marketplace and Museum Shop boards now as well.


*Follow and Like Us!*




Follow our social media pages for quick updates on our activities throughout the Halloween event, and future events later this year and beyond! You can follow us on Twitter here (@thebelltree) and like our Facebook page here. Don't worry, we keep (and will keep) Facebook posts to infrequent fairly important updates. (such as a new event/voting going live or closing soon)


That's everything we have for today's update. Be sure to keep an eye on The Bell Tree Spooktacular as it unfolds over the next three weeks remaining until Halloween!

_One final minor note is that the TBT welcome bells have been removed and new members will no longer gain any free or bonus bells upon or near new registration. We've made numerous changes to the system over the years to help reduce the amount of abuse, but unfortunately many people continue to abuse it repeatedly with alternative accounts and other methods for their own illegitimate gain. It sucks, but after avoiding it for years, it finally needs to be done.

We hope to implement an replacement system in the future to help new members to the community get a headstart on the Shop in a different way._


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2015)

Bye bye, Ben. Thanks for all your hard work. <3


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 10, 2015)

Yaay no announcement of the direct

Ah bye Gandalf


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you Ben for all your hard work!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 10, 2015)

RIP Bendalf - no one expected an engineering student to last


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 10, 2015)

Trundle said:


> RIP Bendalf - no one expected an engineering student to last



Wowwww. Poor Ben.

On a brighter note; SPOOKY SCARY SKELETONS.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 10, 2015)

Justin said:


> There are currently no plans for a return of the Ancient Lantern, Dusty Scroll, Spooky Toothpaste, or Weird Doll collectibles this year.


 u didn't mention dark candy!! anyways


Justin said:


> *PM Mailboxes Feature Update*​
> And now for something completely different! We have two minor, yet important updates today to the mailbox system on TBT.
> 
> First, we're enabling a new Buyback feature on the Mailbox add-on items available in the Shop. What this means is that you can now sell back your mailbox add-ons to the Shop for a small percentage of the price returned to you. Using this feature, you can upgrade your inbox size between different mailbox add-ons without feeling like you're completely wasting your hard earned bells. I'm hoping this minor yet important change will improve the experience of upgrading mailboxes.



no wonder u ignored me 



Aesthetic said:


> are you guys adding refund prices to collectibles from now on


----------



## Greninja (Oct 10, 2015)

Bye Gandalf it was great having you here



> There are currently no plans for a return of the Ancient Lantern, Dusty Scroll, Spooky Toothpaste, or Weird Doll collectibles this year.




...does this mean the dark candy will return?!?!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Aw, bye Gandalf.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

OHH YAY


----------



## toddishott (Oct 10, 2015)

Bye Gandalf! and ahhh I'm excited!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2015)

No group restock? ; _ ;


----------



## Justin (Oct 10, 2015)

Oops... got distracted working on things, so missed the 7PM time! Shop is going down now and will be up with restocked items at 7:15PM PST. Sorry.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 10, 2015)

Justin said:


> Oops... got distracted working on things, so missed the 7PM time! Shop is going down now and will be up with restocked items at 7:15PM PST. Sorry.



That's just silly.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

Justin said:


> Oops... got distracted working on things, so missed the 7PM time! Shop is going down now and will be up with restocked items at 7:15PM PST. Sorry.



THERE WAS ME NOT STOPPING REFRESHING.
Silly Justin strikes xD


----------



## Taj (Oct 10, 2015)

Slammint said:


> THERE WAS ME NOT STOPPING REFRESHING.
> Silly Justin strikes xD



thirsty for that apple tho


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

neester14 said:


> thirsty for that apple tho



U know it


----------



## Jacob (Oct 10, 2015)

meh i didnt want a group restock anyway


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> meh i didnt want a group restock anyway



LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well that was easy, a bit too easy


----------



## Taj (Oct 10, 2015)

yeah I scored


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 10, 2015)

actually got me a peach. cool.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

neester14 said:


> yeah I scored



It wasn't that hard lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 10, 2015)

CRAP THAT WAS FAST

welp... almost got a peach... managed to get 3 cherries though ahahaha


----------



## Taj (Oct 10, 2015)

Slammint said:


> It wasn't that hard lol



forgot to mention I got 3

couldve gotten apples but all hail butt fruit


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> CRAP THAT WAS FAST
> 
> welp... almost got a peach... managed to get 3 cherries though ahahaha



Wow, I found it so easy! Really? I just refreshed, Boop got an apple. I was gonna get a peach, but changed my mind last second.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 10, 2015)

i entered 2 peaches though and only got one. sad ;(


----------



## toddishott (Oct 10, 2015)

Just about to purchase a apple and peach but they sold out.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

neester14 said:


> forgot to mention I got 3
> 
> couldve gotten apples but all hail butt fruit



Lol, I only had 200TBT so don't judge me


----------



## Taj (Oct 10, 2015)

I entered 3 peaches and 1 apple but hey at least I'm not broke


----------



## Locket (Oct 10, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I WAS SO CLOSE TO GETTING AN APPLE EUOgf ersiudlgfnera8dsioufvnazdfsiocxk


Ugh


Wow Gandalf. Left so early after becoming a mod.


----------



## Taj (Oct 10, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lol, I only had 200TBT so don't judge me



yeah that red candy sale. Real desperate XD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

neester14 said:


> I entered 3 peaches and 1 apple but hey at least I'm not broke



-_-
And I had to sell my red candys cause I was THAT POOR


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 10, 2015)

Third time was the charmed, finally got my Apple. Also the one time I didn't took the bells out of the ABD before and didn't planned the time


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

neester14 said:


> yeah that red candy sale. Real desperate XD



Don't judge me apples are my favourite fruit


----------



## Taj (Oct 10, 2015)

Trust me, I got nuthin from the august restock, and I felt like ****. The only direction you can go is up


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 10, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Wow, I found it so easy! Really? I just refreshed, Boop got an apple. I was gonna get a peach, but changed my mind last second.



I kinda spaced for like 10 seconds and then remembered to refresh the page...


----------



## Taj (Oct 10, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Don't judge me apples are my favourite fruit



too late. judged


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 10, 2015)

welp congrats to everyone who got something


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

neester14 said:


> too late. judged



Can I have 50 TBT for a candy plz nees

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> Trust me, I got nuthin from the august restock, and I felt like ****. The only direction you can go is up



YOU GOT A HAMMER


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 10, 2015)

Whoops. Though I could buy 2 yellow candies so I tried and only gave me one. Lost the other btb for it 

Nvm I did get it xD. The second one was hidden


----------



## Taj (Oct 10, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Can I have 50 TBT for a candy plz nees
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah but that was after the restock girl. I actually jumped in my bed and took a nap after the fiasco. Then I found out I won and bonked you in the head for eternity. You also might have noticed I gave it away. And fear the devil clown


----------



## asuka (Oct 10, 2015)

i got 2 peaches


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 10, 2015)

i was so close to missing it though. had it been at 7 like it was going to be originally, i wouldn't have gotten anything.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

neester14 said:


> yeah but that was after the restock girl. I actually jumped in my bed and took a nap after the fiasco. Then I found out I won and bonked you in the head for eternity. You also might have noticed I gave it away. And fear the devil clown



Did you? Still. That sig art is cool btw. Aww. I got one 25 minutes later, thank god I stayed up late tonight 3am rules mods.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 10, 2015)

Managed to get a peach and pear! The apple got pulled out of my cart though.


----------



## Geoni (Oct 10, 2015)

The only time in the Halloween season when the kids want apples more than candy.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

BellGreen said:


> Managed to get a peach and pear! The apple got pulled out of my cart though.



Pear? Uh


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 10, 2015)

Peaches? Oh I focused on the Apple thinking only that fruit would be restocked  Well next time


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

Dad said:


> The only time in the Halloween season when the kids want apples more than candy.



Lol, omg I know right?
Gotta get them apples.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 10, 2015)

Dad said:


> The only time in the Halloween season when the kids want apples more than candy.



a fitting username


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

I got an apple!


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2015)

"hey kids, you wanna buy some drugs?"


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

Horus said:


> "hey kids, you wanna buy some drugs?"



What type


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 10, 2015)

Horus said:


> "hey kids, you wanna buy some drugs?"



No drugs, only fruits and candy


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 10, 2015)

Horus said:


> "hey kids, you wanna buy some drugs?"



do you take tbt bells uvu


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> No drugs, only fruits and candy



this is why ben left


you did this


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for having me TBT, you guys are brilliant. Will see you around!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 10, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Thank you so much for having me TBT, you guys are brilliant. Will see you around!



Ahh bye! I shall miss you. Even though I don't know you.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm glad I stocked up on Green Candy lol
missed the restock but oh well


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 10, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Thank you so much for having me TBT, you guys are brilliant. Will see you around!



Farewell majestic Gandalf, you have served us well. 

These Halloween events look exciting, I can't wait to see all the collectibles created.


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Bye Ben! Thank you for your work!


----------



## Horus (Oct 10, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Thank you so much for having me TBT, you guys are brilliant. Will see you around!








So long man from the land down under...


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ah I missed the restock.. Oh well! Thank you Gandalf for what you have done for the site. Good luck with your future endeavors!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Thank you so much for having me TBT, you guys are brilliant. Will see you around!



Bye Ben, we will all miss you!


----------



## roseflower (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you Gandalf and good luck for you!

Bought a small mailbox<3  I wonder how many were restocked?


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Ah, sorry to see you go Gandalf! Good luck on whatever you will want to do in the future or whatever, haha.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 11, 2015)

I hate you all.

I missed the restock, Goddammit.


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I hate you all.
> 
> I missed the restock, Goddammit.



Your fault!!!!!!!111111

(hehehehe)

I got a cherry. Missed the apples though


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 11, 2015)

Ah darn I missed the restock...

Bye Gandalf, you will be missed :c

Well, wasn't a complete bust, bought a purple mailbox ^w^


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 11, 2015)

i wAS ASLEEP WHEN THE RESTOCK HAPPENED ;-;


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I hate you all.
> 
> I missed the restock, Goddammit.



I missed it too. It's alright though. I never really did care that much for the fruit.




SuperStar2361 said:


> i wAS ASLEEP WHEN THE RESTOCK HAPPENED ;-;



Automatically worth it.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> I hate you all.
> 
> I missed the restock, Goddammit.



But I gave you a candy from the restock!!!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 11, 2015)

I was asleep during the restock.  :'(

WHY DOES EVERYTHING GET SOLD OUT SO QUICKLY?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> I was asleep during the restock.  :'(
> 
> WHY DOES EVERYTHING GET SOLD OUT SO QUICKLY?



Because they are rare lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

bye counting gandalf 

lol would have been nice to see a crapton of weird dolls being restocked though lol. and thanks for the bells


----------



## Witch (Oct 11, 2015)

Will not restock for a European schedule?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

Witch said:


> Will not restock for a European schedule?



they did one of the last restocks iirc but in general they don't it seems.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Witch said:


> Will not restock for a European schedule?



you just had to stay up ridiculously late.
I managed to and grab myself an apple.
I was tired as hell though #europianproblems


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

#nextrestockforeu

yeah i'm not that bummed since i was obviously out of tbt anyways but still.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 11, 2015)

Missed the restock.  Hopefully there'll be another one soon :/


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 11, 2015)

I didn't know about this. What kept you up for not giving us a countdown?

I didn't know about the fruit restock. Oh well, least I still have my Barry!
When are you ever going to restock the regular cake collectible? (Thanks Coach...)
Also, i'm confused about the Mailbox update. Am I *really* still going go pay for a certain mailbox?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I didn't know about this. What kept you up for not giving us a countdown?
> 
> I didn't know about the fruit restock. Oh well, least I still have my Barry!
> When are you ever going to restock the regular cake collectible? (Thanks Coach...)
> Also, i'm confused about the Mailbox update. Am I *really* still going go pay for a certain mailbox?



I think they mainly do it so snipers don't come and steal them all *cough cough coach*
Plus it gives the active members a chance./ but what about us eu people/crie


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I think they mainly do it so snipers don't come and steal them all *cough cough coach*
> Plus it gives the active members a chance./ but what about us eu people/crie


What question were you referring to?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What question were you referring to?



First


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> First


Ah, ok.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 11, 2015)

bye gandalf! 

missed out boo, it'd be cool to see another eu restock though hinthint, dem peaches will be mine one day


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2015)

Bye Gandalf, I logged on just in time for restock yesterday so yay. Is the big sparkly countdown clock going to be back this year?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Bye Gandalf, I logged on just in time for restock yesterday so yay. Is the big sparkly countdown clock going to be back this year?



uh what


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> uh what


Last year there was a candy countdown timer and it was covered in sparkle effects, it was a warning for restocks


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Last year there was a candy countdown timer and it was covered in sparkle effects, it was a warning for restocks



ohh, I like the suprise, means scalpers don't get them as much


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 11, 2015)

I never really talked to you, Gandalf

But bye anyways!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 11, 2015)

Bye gandalf, come back someday!

Also, why wasn't there a group restock?


----------



## Meg-Mog (Oct 11, 2015)

Goodbye Ben!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

aaand everything is sold out. yay


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 11, 2015)

When are candies restocked? Is it just random?


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 11, 2015)

so, restocks only supply 2 or 3 of each item in the shop, apparently?

also, dont feel bad, euros, 10 pm on a Saturday night isnt convenient for many East Coast USA folk either, esp. during football season...

have scalpers been problem in past? seems like the shop could be set up to put quota on how many items one person could buy...


----------



## Heyden (Oct 12, 2015)

King Dad said:


> so, restocks only supply 2 or 3 of each item in the shop, apparently?
> 
> also, dont feel bad, euros, 10 pm on a Saturday night isnt convenient for many East Coast USA folk either, esp. during football season...
> 
> have scalpers been problem in past? seems like the shop could be set up to put quota on how many items one person could buy...



Scalpers are always a problem lol Or resellers
as for supply, I think this restock may have had 10-20 for each apple/Peach idk


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 12, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Scalpers are always a problem lol Or resellers
> as for supply, I think this restock may have had 10-20 for each apple/Peach idk



that's a pretty simple fix.  in real life, stores commonly limit customers to 1 or 2 items of rare merchandise so that more of their customers can enjoy the object, and at a fair market price, not a scalper's price...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

King Dad said:


> so, restocks only supply 2 or 3 of each item in the shop, apparently?
> 
> also, dont feel bad, euros, 10 pm on a Saturday night isnt convenient for many East Coast USA folk either, esp. during football season...
> 
> have scalpers been problem in past? seems like the shop could be set up to put quota on how many items one person could buy...



There was 12 apples restocked.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 12, 2015)

Bye, Gandalf! I never really got the chance to know you, but it was fun!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 12, 2015)

Farewell oh all powerful Wizard...you are a sage at least now...


----------



## Astro Cake (Oct 12, 2015)

I guess I'll just not even try to nab any candy from restocks rather than set myself up for disappointment and cavities.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 13, 2015)

King Dad said:


> that's a pretty simple fix.  in real life, stores commonly limit customers to 1 or 2 items of rare merchandise so that more of their customers can enjoy the object, and at a fair market price, not a scalper's price...



...and everyone hates them.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 13, 2015)

rip bendalf


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> ...and everyone hates them.



Except real stores doesn't sell pixel fruits?  Unless it were a Pac-Man playing set I guess haha.

As I said I did not have enough bells and I was asleep.. but I feel people.

Can just hope they do a "rest of the world" restock next time


----------



## shunishu (Oct 13, 2015)

why are the mail boxes like the purple one limited tho?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

shunishu said:


> why are the mail boxes like the purple one limited tho?



I'd guess it's with the group thing and the other sold out items in their sections, they haven't been refilled in a long time.. But then I haven't seen many people asking for extra mailboxes that much.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2015)

Goodbye Gandalf.... You will be missed.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 17, 2015)

laughing at the welcome bells being disabled tbh

people are nuts with worthless fake money


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 18, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> laughing at the welcome bells being disabled tbh



Really? Is there more info on this?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

JeffreyAC said:


> Really? Is there more info on this?



At the end of the Direct 



> One final minor note is that the TBT welcome bells have been removed and new members will no longer gain any free or bonus bells upon or near new registration. We've made numerous changes to the system over the years to help reduce the amount of abuse, but unfortunately many people continue to abuse it repeatedly with alternative accounts and other methods for their own illegitimate gain. It sucks, but after avoiding it for years, it finally needs to be done.
> 
> We hope to implement an replacement system in the future to help new members to the community get a headstart on the Shop in a different way.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

What time did the red candies come out last night?  I kept checking ever five minutes until I had to go to bed and they weren't there yet. :/


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> What time did the red candies come out last night?  I kept checking ever five minutes until I had to go to bed and they weren't there yet. :/



Well, I saw that about only 5 were sold in total, so maybe they bought out quickly.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> Well, I saw that about only 5 were sold in total, so maybe they bought out quickly.


 
5? Wow. I am so glad I was able to buy one off of someone.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> Well, I saw that about only 5 were sold in total, so maybe they bought out quickly.



pretty sure 15 sold at 2:08-2:09 am (est time of course)


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> pretty sure 15 sold at 2:08-2:09 am (est time of course)



No, when I saw the count before the sale it was.. 1,110 I believe. When I looked at it this morning, it was 1,115. So, I'm pretty sure they sadly only sold five.. (this is why I kept my candies.. )


----------



## shunishu (Oct 18, 2015)

5 restocked?.. collectible politics are such a joke.. oh well


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2015)

Jacob's correct, there were 15 stocked. We're going to have daily restocks for both candy from now until Halloween though! Probably larger amounts closer to Halloween too.


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

Justin said:


> Jacob's correct, there were 15 stocked. We're going to have daily restocks for both candy from now until Halloween though! Probably larger amounts closer to Halloween too.



Well, I am not good at math then, haha. Thank you!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

Justin said:


> Jacob's correct, there were 15 stocked. We're going to have daily restocks for both candy from now until Halloween though! Probably larger amounts closer to Halloween too.



Oh, that's great to hear!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 19, 2015)

Justin said:


> Jacob's correct, there were 15 stocked. We're going to have daily restocks for both candy from now until Halloween though! Probably larger amounts closer to Halloween too.



was there one yesterday?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2015)

King Dad said:


> was there one yesterday?



I think 15 red candys were stocked, not sure about yellow.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 19, 2015)

I saw discussion of one that occurred late Saturday night USA time, but havent seen talk of one from yesterday.  just wondering if its going to be every day or not...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2015)

King Dad said:


> I saw discussion of one that occurred late Saturday night USA time, but havent seen talk of one from yesterday.  just wondering if its going to be every day or not...


Justin said they are probably gonna be daily


----------



## Shinigamii (Oct 19, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I think 15 red candys were stocked, not sure about yellow.



yes you're right 15 red candys were stocked yesterday i got some of them


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 19, 2015)

Ana^^ said:


> yes you're right 15 red candys were stocked yesterday i got some of them



what time was that?


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 20, 2015)

King Dad said:


> what time was that?



Go to her profile, the shop tab will tell you info about her active collectables.

Item purchased at 10-20-2015 12:00 PM
Item purchased at 10-20-2015 12:00 PM
Item purchased at 10-18-2015 03:01 PM


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 22, 2015)

Oh no there were purple mailboxes and I missed them! :'(


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 22, 2015)

TykiButterfree said:


> Oh no there were purple mailboxes and I missed them! :'(



I saw one for sale but didn't realise they were rare xD


----------

